# Getting another cockatiel soon.



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You guys can call me insane now. 

Susanne (Srtiels) and I have been emailing back and fourth about things and she offered me about 10-15 cockatiels because she's trying to shorten her flock. My dad said I can have like 6 if I want but I only want 1 more for now. I'm going to go to her house to see her aviary and her birds and the best part, I get to meet her!!! I'm so excited! I'm getting a pearl hen. I live 30 minutes away from her


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

That is pretty neat. I am working on trying set up another pair right now myself, if that doesn't work out I will need to add another member to my flock as well. You outdoor aviary folks get to be a lot more liberal with your numbers. Makes me jealous lol.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's so exciting, congratulations! :excited: I'm jealous!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

nice! so exciting


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you guys. I'm really excited myself. 

Darkel777, I hope my 3 boys end up liking the new hen. I plan on pairing them up with one of my girls this summer. I'm trying to get a whiteface or pied in breeding. Let's hope they give up on Cloudia because they won't get anywhere with her. 

Thank you Charmian and Sasha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so excited for you- about the bird and getting to meet srtiels! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay. I'll have to email her for permission in advance if I'm allowed to because I don't want to seem like a paparazzi lol.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> Okay. I'll have to email her for permission in advance if I'm allowed to because I don't want to seem like a paparazzi lol.


Tell her that in the cockatiel world she is a rock star and she should expect paparazzi. ; ) LOL.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She said yes!! She said I can take all the photos i want of the birds.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She said I can play with her tiels too! She has a few velcro birds. Now I'm REALLY excited.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool! Congrats, I'm sure you will be very happy with your new girl!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> She said yes!! She said I can take all the photos i want of the birds.


That's great! I'm so excited for you and looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. Will ask my mom is there will be time today. If not, then hopefully Sunday.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

My mom is very busy so I don't want to ask her to go today. Susanne said Sunday would be great. I asked her if she can take pictures of the pearl and she said yeah so Ilol show pics once she sends them.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucky you, how exciting!  I hope you have a great time meeting Susanne and playing with her Cockatiels, you will have a blast, be sure to tell us all about it.  Also, congrats on your new girl, looking forward to hearing more about her and seeing a photo/photos of her.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Super jealous! :O Congratulations! ^^ I can't wait to hear about your visits, the birds, and of course, your new hen!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

wow, can't wait to see the photos. Should be an exciting day for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I will definitely tell you guys how it went. I forgot to add, she said she's going to let me play with her mousebird as well. They don't perch but they sqwarm around your hands. Almost like a snuggle. A mouse bird is a type of bird. Susanne hasn't sent me the photos yet. I'm still waiting for them.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's exciting, I'm kinda jealous to, looking forward to seeing your new addition and hearing about how it goes


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not going to go at the end. I havent been feeling well for the past couple of days. Depression.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you. I'm feeling better but I am not going to get the bird or visit Susanne. Sorry for whipping up everyones excitment. Trust me, I feel worse myself just thinking about it. I really did want to go but I think it's better not to. I'm feeling like I should just give up on my birds but I won't do it cause I can't live without them. My mood has been fluctuating a lot lately.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope you feel better, people will be more concerned about you rather than disappointed about seeing some pictures, don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------

